# 1967 Cadillac Hearse Build



## 3onthetree

Here she is in the fall of 2010 when I got her.









These are the wheels and tires for the rear of the hearse. They are Raceline 24x15 with a 4 inch backspacing. Tires are Pirelli 405 25 24.









First thing is to get the C notch figured out so I could slam it. I had to cut out the floor of the car so the rear end and air ride can sink into the car about 9 inches. Here are the outside edges of the custom notches to help with proper placement.









Laying out the nothes on the frame.


----------



## 3onthetree

I had to build a pair of custom jacks to get the rear end to sink into the car.









Passenger side notch side piece.










Drivers side notch roughed in.









Passenger side notch.









Hole where the rear end with sink into place.


----------



## 3onthetree

First shot of rear end with wheels and tires bolted on. 









Shot from inside the car where the rear end will sit when mounted.









Front mount for the ladder bar. (this was before the notches).


----------



## 3onthetree

All the brackets are now tacked in. Ladder bars are bolted in the front. Just need to lower it down and do a bunch of welding.


















I finished the cover the for the inside of the car to cover the rear end, I have an old display for a casket that used to hang on the wall the will go behind the back seats.









All of the plumbing is in stanless hardline and brass fittings with the tank mounted under the car.









Batteries are mounted and all new cables run. Spotting the amp behind where the rear seat will go.


----------



## 3onthetree

These are the factory swithes for cables that run to vents for fresh air under the dash. 









I took the dash out and mounted 2 small micro switches where the levers will hit them at the end of the stroke. Then I ran each of them to a relay and they turn on each of the 2 air compressors.









I mounted a set of GM 4 window switches in the spot where the radio knobs come out on the factory car. Again each switch run to a relay and then to the up and down valves.
Dakota Digital guages mounted where the radio body goes on the original Cadillac. I had to put a little bit of alumium backing to make this one fit properly.


----------



## 3onthetree

And making some curtains when I dont feel like getting dirty.


----------



## 3onthetree

Views of the car with the rear end in place.


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Apr 11 2011, 05:45 PM~20313558
> *Here she is in the fall of 2010 when I got her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the wheels and tires for the rear of the hearse.  They are Raceline 24x15 with a 4 inch backspacing.  Tires are Pirelli 405 25 24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing is to get the C notch figured out so I could slam it.  I had to cut out the floor of the car so the rear end and air ride can sink into the car about 9 inches.  Here are the outside edges of the custom notches to help with proper placement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying out the nothes on the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is hot wheels style bad ass , i like the way those back wheels tuck behind those skirts


----------



## doctahouse

Bad Ass wheels!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

bad ass fucking car


----------



## Fine59Bel

shit man, nice work... I love the switch setup. Keep the updates coming! uffin:


----------



## robncheal

Death wagon! Nice


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 12 2011, 07:22 PM~20322417
> *shit man, nice work... I love the switch setup. Keep the updates coming! uffin:
> *


x100 :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 12 2011, 07:22 PM~20322417
> *shit man, nice work... I love the switch setup. Keep the updates coming! uffin:
> *


Keep it up.

I had a '69 Caddy hearse.

I should have kept it.

Ill be looking.


----------



## VERYSIK

Hello,
I was surfing and found pics of your hearse project.
I realize this forum is dedicated for mostly suspension mods, but I thought you might like to see some pics of what I created.
I would have bagged the car, but I ran out of momentum after I got that far.
The car was built in AZ but now resides with its new owner in FL


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by VERYSIK_@Apr 19 2011, 08:44 AM~20372261
> *Hello,
> I was surfing and found pics of your hearse project.
> I realize this forum is dedicated for mostly suspension mods, but I thought you might like to see some pics of what I created.
> I would have bagged the car, but I ran out of momentum after I got that far.
> The car was built in AZ but now resides with its new owner in FL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very cool Hearse. I love the injection. Bummer you had to sell, but thanks for the pics.


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by VERYSIK_@Apr 19 2011, 08:44 AM~20372261
> *Hello,
> I was surfing and found pics of your hearse project.
> I realize this forum is dedicated for mostly suspension mods, but I thought you might like to see some pics of what I created.
> I would have bagged the car, but I ran out of momentum after I got that far.
> The car was built in AZ but now resides with its new owner in FL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh yah, now that I look closer, I have seen that car around the internet. Big Evil rings a bell.


----------



## hearse

Both fucking nice. My 3 way is ripped apart. I just keep finding more rust and am about to say fuck it and part it out or scrap it :-(


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Apr 23 2011, 10:38 AM~20402573
> *Both fucking nice. My 3 way is ripped apart. I just keep finding more rust and am about to say fuck it and part it out or scrap it :-(
> *


OH NO...I hate to hear of hearses going to the scrap yard  ...and right now it is tough, scrap is so high that a hearse is worth some decent dough. What year is yoiur hearse?


----------



## hearse

81 cadillac superior 3 way


----------



## hearse

I'm confused. Why in the ladder bar pics does it look like the frame is cut and boxed and another one added to the inside rails?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Apr 24 2011, 09:08 AM~20407550
> *I'm confused. Why in the ladder bar pics does it look like the frame is cut and boxed and another one added to the inside rails?
> *


im not sure thats whats going on 

but if it is then they tubbed it to make the big ass slicks fit


----------



## hearse

After looking that's exactly what was done. Cuz if u look where the metal walls are before and after where the tubs sit that's where the stock frame should have came to. So a new section from frame was added.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Apr 24 2011, 05:05 PM~20410058
> *After looking that's exactly what was done. Cuz if u look where the metal walls are before and after where the tubs sit that's where the stock frame should have came to. So a new section from frame was added.
> *


i cant tell from the pics but more then likely


----------



## hearse

One question I have though is why do 2 seperate switches for the compressors insead of just one? Cuz both comps should be on at the same time anyeay. Could use the other to a valve as a remote dump to empty out water from the air tank.


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Apr 24 2011, 08:08 AM~20407550
> *I'm confused. Why in the ladder bar pics does it look like the frame is cut and boxed and another one added to the inside rails?
> *


I had to narrow the frame to get the wheels and tires to fit. So I cut and boxed the frame just before the wheel well, and built new frame from there back.


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 24 2011, 04:09 PM~20410093
> *i cant tell from the pics  but more then likely
> *


Yep, I basically "back halfed" the car. The frame is no joke on this beast...


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Apr 24 2011, 04:17 PM~20410137
> *One question I have though is why do 2 seperate switches for the compressors insead of just one? Cuz both comps should be on at the same time anyeay. Could use the other to a valve as a remote dump to empty out water from the air tank.
> *



Youre right, water dump or maybe something else cool...good idea. No need to ever had one pump on...I guess becuase I had two switches.


----------



## hearse

buy the pulsars like cops have for your high beams and run that switch to them


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Apr 24 2011, 06:32 PM~20410898
> *buy the pulsars like cops have for your high beams and run that switch to them
> *



Good idea, I have the old redish purple ligths for the high beams, I am just not sure how the cops are going to feel about it around here...we will see soon.


----------



## regallowlow187

Holy shit, bad ass build..... Ive been wanting to build a 60's hearse basically the same way and style, cant believe I havent seen this topic. Love the wheel combo and everything, I like my 84 with the "og lowrider" look, but wanna make an older one along the lines of yours, Keep us posted!!!


----------



## 3onthetree

I will be back on the hearse this winter...been working on the 65 for the past 6 months or so...I still stare at the hearse at night and think...



regallowlow187 said:


> Holy shit, bad ass build..... Ive been wanting to build a 60's hearse basically the same way and style, cant believe I havent seen this topic. Love the wheel combo and everything, I like my 84 with the "og lowrider" look, but wanna make an older one along the lines of yours, Keep us posted!!!


----------



## 3onthetree

Well, I got the ladder bars done, and put the car on the ground. She is pretty slammed in the back, if I let all the air out of the bags, it smashes the exhaust tip that sticks out in front of the rear wheels. Now time to start working on the front. Still alot of work before she hits the streets, but getting there.


----------



## goinlow

3onthetree said:


> View attachment 508080
> View attachment 508081
> 
> 
> Well, I got the ladder bars done, and put the car on the ground. She is pretty slammed in the back, if I let all the air out of the bags, it smashes the exhaust tip that sticks out in front of the rear wheels. Now time to start working on the front. Still alot of work before she hits the streets, but getting there.



bad ass bro ! Glad that your still working on it ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthetree

goinlow said:


> bad ass bro ! Glad that your still working on it ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Working on front bags today. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthetree

Worked on the plumbing for the valves last night, polished most of the stainless hard line, and brass fittings, need to mount compressors next and get them all wired up.


----------



## goinlow

3onthetree said:


> Working on front bags today. :thumbsup:





3onthetree said:


> View attachment 509730
> 
> 
> Worked on the plumbing for the valves last night, polished most of the stainless hard line, and brass fittings, need to mount compressors next and get them all wired up.




:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SweetZRag

Sorry to revive this old post but I would love to see how it turned out. I have the exact same car and am looking to slam it also. Great pictures and would love to see more. I am located in South Jersey, near Philly.


----------

